# Show us your engine



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

hey guys i know theres another 'show us your engine' thread in the rides section, but theres no 300's in there, so lets see your engines










the plenum cover will be polished tonight

p.s. make this a sticky?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's my durty engine


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

....are those covers on the strut towers original or did you add those?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Original because I had the electronic suspension and if it got water in it that would be bad...


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

oh thats right your turbo'd, yeah the adjustable suspension, ok was worried i was missing something i might have needed


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> oh thats right your turbo'd, yeah the adjustable suspension, ok was worried i was missing something i might have needed


Nope your all cool... And if it weren't raining today I'd give you a better pic but no can do.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Nope your all cool... And if it weren't raining today I'd give you a better pic but no can do.


its ok, hopefully i can find some light blue high temp paint, paint my plenum cover, then sand down the smooth parts and make them shine.

p.s. If your taking the time to look at this thread you might as well post your engine pics


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

This is mine. Old pic on a 2.5 megapixel cam. Taken late last summer actually. It's also in the gallery.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dang that cam sucks hell mine is off a 2.2 MP cam


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

With plenum cover sanded off....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

edit: is your battery held in by cloth straps??

dayum got enough glare in the second pic lol. looking good guys keep them coming

why am i the only non-turbo one to post so far??, are the non-turbo ashamed of their lack of 5 letters on the plenum cover? PROVE ME WRONG GUYS!! lets see some non turbo's


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Might want to be careful about running without the cam covers. Rocks, small animals = $1000 head rebuild. I'm sure you've heard that before, though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Meh I don't have any engine shots to share...maybe in a few months.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> edit: is your battery held in by cloth straps??



Nah that's the battery carry handle. My old one had that same strap.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Only engine pics in this thread please.


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Nah that's the battery carry handle. My old one had that same strap.


yeah....that baby can get heavy carrying it from the car to the house to charge it. My alternator went out on me, so I had to charge the battery manually so I could drive to school and back until I could change it. And cam covers, oh well, the bottom piece is still there, I'm just too lazy to put it back on.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

I lied...I found an old picture from before I had really done anything to the car besides a few bolt ons.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Wtf is that, a strut bar? And is that a stock POV, kinda looks a bit odd...


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Only engine pics in this thread please.


Delete this Eric...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine again, before I'd done anything else but the filter. Same crappy cam btw. Never buy a Fuji.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Wtf is that, a strut bar? And is that a stock POV, kinda looks a bit odd...


It was a strut bar I used to have. I'm going to have a cusco on it next time it runs. 

And yes that is the stock POV, I never installed the boost controller before tear down so there was no point in removing it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It was a strut bar I used to have. I'm going to have a cusco on it next time it runs.
> 
> And yes that is the stock POV, I never installed the boost controller before tear down.


Just looked kinda huge, I'd forgottem what mine looks like....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Just looked kinda huge, I'd forgottem what mine looks like....


It isn't that big...


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mkay , now you see the color under my hood? I think that's the color the whole car is supposed to be. Some kinda mettalic blue, but I can't get it to come up on Z-bums wonderful Z31 finder......


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> It isn't that big...


For mine being non-existent, it is to me....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Mkay , now you see the color under my hood? I think that's the color the whole car is supposed to be. Some kinda mettalic blue, but I can't get it to come up on Z-bums wonderful Z31 finder......


That isn't a stock color. Either the car has been repainted more then once or something happened in the engine bay and it was repainted...Could of had a slight injector problem previously and the owner replaced the engine and had the engine bay repainted.

Though on second look it could be the same color as Inquizitors Z.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> Mkay , now you see the color under my hood? I think that's the color the whole car is supposed to be. Some kinda mettalic blue, but I can't get it to come up on Z-bums wonderful Z31 finder......


hey eric, does it look like mine?? and check your door info or engine bay info it should have the color code, metallic blue is a stock color, its code 456 or something like that


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> hey eric, does it look like mine?? and check your door info or engine bay info it should have the color code, metallic blue is a stock color, its code 456 or something like that


I have no engine bay code plate. The door code plate only has the VIN and date of manufacture. So I'm in the dark as to what I really have.....


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I have no engine bay code plate. The door code plate only has the VIN and date of manufacture. So I'm in the dark as to what I really have.....


does it look like my engine bay paint?

do the zbum vin search using color code 426, see if that works


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> does it look like my engine bay paint?
> 
> do the zbum vin search using color code 426, see if that works


After wading through VIN numbers, I find that my original color was 106. So yeah, painted at least twice......


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> After wading through VIN numbers, I find that my original color was 106. So yeah, painted at least twice......


light grey? lol well hey at least you know wat color it was lol


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

*bump* comeon guys lets see those engines!!! i know theres more then 4 engine pics in here!!


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

it's not much, but I try to keep her clean.......






wait, whats a site I can use to upload my pics? njsr doesnt have an upload button anymore...:shrug:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

black300zx said:


> it's not much, but I try to keep her clean.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


photobucket.com


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

There's my project at the moment.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> There's my project at the moment.


did you jsut polish it today?! holy shit, how long did that take? what grit did you use? dry or wet sand? are you using anything to protect it like a high-temp clear coat or a metal polish?

edit: your name is tim? your in 10th grade?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yazzum yazuum and yeah I just did it today... But call me Jake... That's my middle name. But lol I didn't have much of a choice. I smoothed it with 220A since it was sandblasted then went to 20 micron then put a good coat of Mother's Billet Polish/Wax on it.


But I still got a ways to go.. There's still some grooves from when it was made on there.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yazzum yazuum and yeah I just did it today... But call me Jake... That's my middle name. But lol I didn't have much of a choice. I smoothed it with 220A since it was sandblasted then went to 20 micron then put a good coat of Mother's Billet Polish/Wax on it.


i shall call you tj , 220 grit? what do you mean by 20 micron? (wat grit is that), are you going to use a higher grit? like 400+


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

20 micron is a grit..


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> 20 micron is a grit..


so its 20 grit? or is it a super super fine grit?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

a super super fine grit.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> a super super fine grit.


so its higher then 1000 right? so you started with 220 then went to 20m?

p.s. HAHA jsut proved my dad wrong yet again!, i told him that sanding the cover won't hurt it at all, and my dad didn't believe me and told me to call our mechanic and ask him, so i did, he said the same thing, so the polishing project is offically a go, i will have pics up hopefully this weekend


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

well hopefully this works:thup:


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digitalcamerapictures011.jpg


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

black300zx said:


> well hopefully this works:thup:
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v635/zanesvilleohio/digitalcamerapictures011.jpg


that is clean man, damn, hey do u have a close up of the plenum cover that i could see?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> There's my project at the moment.


Is that going to hurt your neck?


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> that is clean man, damn, hey do u have a close up of the plenum cover that i could see?



I'm kinda new to these cars....whats the "plenum cover"? sorry to sound like a jackass :lol:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

black300zx said:


> I'm kinda new to these cars....whats the "plenum cover"? sorry to sound like a jackass :lol:


nah its ok i asked that same question like 2-3 weeks ago lol, the plenum is the intake manifold, the plenum cover is the removable plate on top of the manifold (held on my 6 phillps head scres), the thing that says Nissan 3000 V6

the reason i ask is because yours looks very nice almost brand new, and i'm about to redo mine and i'm trying to get some ideas on how i could do it


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I changed my mind lol once again


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> the reason i ask is because yours looks very nice almost brand new,


Where is his picture? 

And SKD what are you doing about the old paint in the center are you going to clean it up, or leave it like it is?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

lol dude i'm gonna my ass off if you decide you like totally sand blasted better


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Where is his picture?
> 
> And SKD what are you doing about the old paint in the center are you going to clean it up, or leave it like it is?


blacks car 










and tj's center isn't painted, the whole thing was sand blasted


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Where is his picture?
> 
> And SKD what are you doing about the old paint in the center are you going to clean it up, or leave it like it is?


Actually that's not old paint. That's oxidized aluminum from the sandblasting... It turned a dark metal color. But when it was first sandblasted it was almost white..


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Is that going to hurt your neck?


What chu talkin bout willis?


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

I dont have any clsoe ups but can get soem tomorrow, and it looks clean cause I detailed it, and the fact that I got it form the original owner with only 92k miles and has been garaged for nearly5-6 years plays a key roll as well But thanks for the compliment


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

black300zx said:


> I dont have any clsoe ups but can get soem tomorrow, and it looks clean cause I detailed it, and the fact that I got it form the original owner with only 92k miles and has been garaged for nearly5-6 years plays a key roll as well But thanks for the compliment


nice!, yeah i relly wanna see what that cover looks like


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

I'll make it a point to get that for you asap tomorrow. I have a few people coming in tomorrow actually, they are interested in buying it, and hell for 1000 it's more then likly gonna go quick lol. Everyone thinks I'm dumb for selling ti, but I'm getting an old probe gt I once had back, plus theres this 87 I talked about in a previous thread that the guy is selling me running and all for 200 bucks!!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

black300zx said:


> I'll make it a point to get that for you asap tomorrow. I have a few people coming in tomorrow actually, they are interested in buying it, and hell for 1000 it's more then likly gonna go quick lol. Everyone thinks I'm dumb for selling ti, but I'm getting an old probe gt I once had back, plus theres this 87 I talked about in a previous thread that the guy is selling me running and all for 200 bucks!!


ur selling the Z for a ford anal probe? whatever floats your boat, but yeah a pic of the cover would be greatly appreciated


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

selling it for one and getting another 87 300zx in better condition (besides I like the wider body look and it comes with everythign I need to turbo it as well


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

black300zx said:


> selling it for one and getting another 87 300zx in better condition (besides I like the wider body look and it comes with everythign I need to turbo it as well


cool, sounds like a good deal


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> cool, sounds like a good deal



actually the 300 I'm gettig looks identical to yours!!!! well aside from the leather and the digital gauges.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

black300zx said:


> actually the 300 I'm gettig looks identical to yours!!!! well aside from the leather and the digital gauges.


that it has? or that mine has? cuz i ahve leather and digi's


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> that it has? or that mine has? cuz i ahve leather and digi's



naw this one I'm getting doesnt have either of those. I'm very happy with it though, I drove it the other day when i was considering getting it and it had some get up in her Gonna repaint it though, just dont know what color I wanna do seeing how it has dark blue and black interior.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

black300zx said:


> naw this one I'm getting doesnt have either of those. I'm very happy with it though, I drove it the other day when i was considering getting it and it had some get up in her Gonna repaint it though, just dont know what color I wanna do seeing how it has dark blue and black interior.


Oh sweet, yeah there good cars lol, i'm repainting mine a lil darker then stock with more flake


----------



## black300zx (Jan 5, 2005)

what kinda mods have you done? and is there any difference other then looks in these cars from 85 (my year) to 87?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

black300zx said:


> what kinda mods have you done? and is there any difference other then looks in these cars from 85 (my year) to 87?


my car is NA, so i haven't done much, all i've done so far is put in a new stereo

yes thats the time i finally finished the install

















i don't have any real true mods planned, jsut minor things like cleaning the engine etc, eventually i'm going to turn her into a show car, under the restoration category

as for differences, i only know of visual changes (head lights, tail lights) maybe someone else knows what other changes were made between the 84-86 300's and the 87-89 300's


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

I need to put the battery hold downs back in. Had to swap batteries with the audi in the fall. Long story


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

electric fan kit? and how much the sway bar affect handling?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> electric fan kit? and how much the sway bar affect handling?



That's a strut tower bar... Sways go at the bottom.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> That's a strut tower bar... Sways go at the bottom.


oh sorry, im not that well informed with suspensions...yet, but thanks tj for correcting me


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

reposting the pics all in order to show more progress


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

how hard was it to get the lower part sanded?

ps. i jsut got my sandpaper and stuff, i'm gonna do a test on one of the corners cuz i still the high temp paint


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> how hard was it to get the lower part sanded?
> 
> ps. i jsut got my sandpaper and stuff, i'm gonna do a test on one of the corners cuz i still the high temp paint



I'll give it to you straight.. The lower part is a PITA. I ended up getting a dremel and a wire brush on some of it I got so pissed.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> I'll give it to you straight.. The lower part is a PITA. I ended up getting a dremel and a wire brush on some of it I got so pissed.


haha yeah i thought you would need other tools, thats why i'm jsut repainting it and only sanding the top, but damn it looks sick like that, u should paint the 3000 black


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Nope she's going to be all metal... Besides the V6 and Nissan


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Nope she's going to be all metal... Besides the V6 and Nissan


yeah it looks sick like that, glad you finally made up ur mind

edit: did u use ur hands? and did you go in a circular motion?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> yeah it looks sick like that, glad you finally made up ur mind



Yeah last night at about 9 when I was "done" I just picked up a piece of 220 and hit it again... then went to 20 micron, now I'm at 1200 grit. I'm going to go pick up some 1500 or higher and a new wool buff wheel then it'll really be nice.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Yeah last night at about 9 when I was "done" I just picked up a piece of 220 and hit it again... then went to 20 micron, now I'm at 1200 grit. I'm going to go pick up some 1500 or higher and a new wool buff wheel then it'll really be nice.


read my edit in previous post, and where do you get the super high grits, i could only find 600 grit

could you give a brief writeup of wat you did?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah I'll make the write up in another thread when I am totally done... The sandpaper I have already I don't know where it was purchased. It's been a LONG time, but none the less I'll tell you what I did.

I'm going to go try Wal-Mart tonight for some 1500+ grit


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

By the way I'll be done tomorrow. I've got a serious head ache and my hands are stained black from sanding. but I'll be sure to do the write up on what I did.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

SanMarcosZfreak said:


> electric fan kit? and how much the sway bar affect handling?


yeah, e-fan. The brace is nice on the street. It tightens up the front end too much for autocross so I remove it.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

z31 said:


> yeah, e-fan. The brace is nice on the street. It tightens up the front end too much for autocross so I remove it.


Too much? Made the front end push? I had some questions about your suspension, PM me if you could please.....


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

z31 said:


> yeah, e-fan. The brace is nice on the street. It tightens up the front end too much for autocross so I remove it.


What are you running suspension wise? Without the upper braces on modified suspension Z31s flex like crazy.


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> What are you running suspension wise? Without the upper braces on modified suspension Z31s flex like crazy.


stock springs and bilsteins. If I had some camber, the brace would be a little more useful.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm considering a set of either the Bilstein HDs or the Tokico Illuminas. Funny thing is, the Tokicos seem to be cheaper. Are the Bilsteins better? I don't care about the adjustability factor, except as how it might affect my ability to launch at the drag strip.....


----------



## z31 (Oct 19, 2004)

♣Zen31ZR♣ said:


> I'm considering a set of either the Bilstein HDs or the Tokico Illuminas. Funny thing is, the Tokicos seem to be cheaper. Are the Bilsteins better? I don't care about the adjustability factor, except as how it might affect my ability to launch at the drag strip.....


I've never used Illuminas. If I were to go adjustable, I'd get koni's. Bilsteins can be rebuilt to whatever spec you want, according to a guy I work with who road races Porsches.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

my new baby


----------

